
Deprecating the RC4 cipher - tolien
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/09/11/deprecating-the-rc4-cipher/
======
stereo
I like what Chrome did with SHA-1, showing the TLS lock with a yellow warning
ahead of the breaking change. Is Firefox doing or planning on doing something
similar?

